# Baby squirrels



## DOG 7448 (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone know where i could take some baby squirrels. I cut a tree down and there was a nest in the top with three babies in it. I dont know if they will make it very long without momma. they dont even have hair yet. Gotta finish cleaning up my mess so Im logging off but Ill be back on here a little later. Any suggestions besides the trash can or taking them fishing would be appreciated


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

....a Wildlife Rescue or Rehabilitators?

http://www.michigandnr.com/dlr/

also maybe check with your local vet, I'm sure they've gotten calls on stuff like this and may have information for someone local.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

humain society? or if you wanna take care of them yourself, a few years back i did this just bought a small can of milk from the pet store worked fine, actually pretty cool little critters. I know oh you have to have a license blah blah blah people save it....


----------



## DOG 7448 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I got sucked into keeping them at least for a while.


----------



## BushHippie (Nov 26, 2011)

Please take the time to find a rehabilitator through your vet or DNR. WARNING! As the treerats grow they will absolutely need sources of calcium. A calcium deficiancy can cause the critters to have some form of seizure leaving them foaming at the mouth and squealing their way to a horrible death. This is why they gnaw on shed deer antlers and bones. I beleive that some vets and rehabs actualy have a calcium shot for such emergencies.


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

Would the mother relocate them to a more suitable nest if you just left them in place? Wouldnt think their mom would just abandon them, but I have no clue. Something you might want to check into. Might be like people taking "abandoned" fawns in all the time, I mean its a different situation but still.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

DOG 7448 said:


> Thanks for the input. I got sucked into keeping them at least for a while.


 I have "seen" this done 4 times. Kitten milk from the pet store, Ferrett vitamins are a must. As they grow, a large bird cage will come in handy. Also an Iguana leash they are very smart, friendly, and sociable. The first one I "seen " was released in to the back yard 4 years ago, will still comes when called, loves pizza and oreos, Terrible sweet tooth, loves to play. It is an experience you will never forget.........they do develop an odor, Ferrett wipes helps, also controls fleas and mites.


----------



## QFK (Aug 27, 2008)

Dale87 said:


> Would the mother relocate them to a more suitable nest if you just left them in place? Wouldnt think their mom would just abandon them, but I have no clue. Something you might want to check into. Might be like people taking "abandoned" fawns in all the time, I mean its a different situation but still.


I cut a tree down and had baby squirrels appear. Once we went inside the mom came and started carrying them to a new tree. We watched from inside until she was done then went back out to continue cutting.


----------

